# Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!



## "Zander" (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo leute , 
Von wo kann man in die Nordsee aufbrechen auf Markrele? Aber auf Chaterboat  . Und welches entfehlt ihr?


----------



## Acki (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin#h  @Zander ich würde Dir Norddeich empfehlen, Ms "Forelle" oder "MS Aegir"!!:m  Die fahren aber erst ab Juni#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

boarh... da hätte ich ja auch mal lust zu!!!! hab ich noch nie gemacht.... vllt. kann man sich ja auch hier zu einem gemeinsam fischen verabreden??!?


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Bei so einem Makrellen-Treff wär ich auch dabei. Eine der wenigen Sachen, die ich noch nie gemacht habe. 
Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Lust, das ganze anzuschieben und zu Organisieren. Wegen Kutter, Fahrgemeinschaften etc.


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

also auf mich könnt ihr zählen... aber organ is bei mir schlecht.. bin voll im abistress momentan und dann noch so eine "ehrenvolle" aufgabe zu übernehmen .... sry.. aber keine zeit

petri
lars


----------



## Acki (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin also stelle mich gerne für die Organisation zur Verfügung,wenn Euch die Anfahrt nicht abschreckt, Norddeich ist ja am Ende der Welt.|supergri Hier mal ein Link http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56869 Gruß Acki#h


----------



## Wulli (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin,

wollte eigentlich schon letztes Jahr auf Makrele raus... hat aber nicht geklappt, weil an dem tag der Wind zu heftig aus NW kam!:c 

Dieses Jahr bin ich in jedem Fall dabei. 

Organisieren würde ich das ganze natürlich auch. Kein Problem. Wenn wir genug Leute zusammen bekommen, könnten wir einen ganzen Kutter mieten. Büsum würde sich auch anbieten.

Die beste Makrelenzeit ist wohl im Juni/Juli, soviel ich weiß. Müßten wir uns erstmal auf einen Termin einigen. 

Vorschläge?

Wulli


----------



## ems-angler (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

*Moin moin*

*die MS Atlantis ist ein super kutter , kapitän Rosenboom mit 40 jähriger erfahrung . Waren schon öfters zum Makrelen oder dorsch fischen raus...*
*ist zu empfehlen ....*

MS AtlantisRosenboom
Accumeriege 53
26553 WesteracchumTel.: 04933/681


----------



## angel-andre (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Von Holland kann man auch gut fahren 


Es grüsst der Angel-Andre
Ich fange nicht nur die kleinen <Fische sondern auch die ganz grossen


----------



## goeddoek (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*



			
				ems-angler schrieb:
			
		

> *Moin moin*
> 
> *die MS Atlantis ist ein super kutter , kapitän Rosenboom mit 40 jähriger erfahrung . Waren schon öfters zum Makrelen oder dorsch fischen raus...*
> *ist zu empfehlen ....*
> ...




Moin |wavey: 

Hat der eigentlich auch noch die "Nordmark" ? Da könnt man doch ne schöne Tour bis 15 Personen chartern #: #: #:


----------



## ems-angler (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

*Moi*

*Nein leider nicht mehr , hat der herr Rosenboom verkauft....#d *

*war ein super Holzkutter mit höchsten 12 personen und dann bei Windstärke 5-6 war immer lustige sache .... schade drum|gr: *

*Die Ms Atlantis ist jetzt nur noch unterwegs.....*.


----------



## goeddoek (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Schade - das war wirklich ein schöner Kutter. Haben damals schöne Touren mit der gemacht :c :c :c


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin moin,
dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, der verschärftes Interesse an einer gemeinschaftlichen Tour hätte. Ich glaube aber, das für uns Hamburger der Büsumer Hafen am dichtesten wär. Auf einem Samstag und von Büsum aus, das wär perfekt.


----------



## Wulli (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, der verschärftes Interesse an einer gemeinschaftlichen Tour hätte. Ich glaube aber, das für uns Hamburger der Büsumer Hafen am dichtesten wär. Auf einem Samstag und von Büsum aus, das wär perfekt.



Jo! Da bin ich dabei! Büsum ist doch O.K.! 

Ich würde die Organisation übernehmen, wenns recht ist. Als erstes sollten sich hier mal die Leute melden, die Interesse haben mitzukommen. Dann kann man ja mal sehen, wieviele wir werden und den passenden Kutter und Termin auswählen.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Oder will jemand anders die Planung machen? Ich reiße mich nicht darum...

Wulli


----------



## larsgerkens (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

wulli, von mir aus gerne  .... falls leute aus ostholstein dabei sind, könnte man fahrgemeinschaften gründen.... ?!!?


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin Wulli,
ich denke mal, das Du jetzt Offiziell der Organisator bist. :m 
Bis jetzt kann ich für mich und meinen Kollegen Thorsten schon mal fest zu sagen. Und wie gesagt, auf einem Samstag können wir so gut wie immer.


----------



## Wulli (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Na, Prima!

Das mit den Fahrgemeinschaften ist ja klar! Alle hamburger Jungzz und die holsteiner können sich natürlich zusammen tun. Macht ja Sinn, bei den Spritpreisen:c :c  (ich habe heute 73.- € für eine Tankfüllung bezahlt:v )

Die Organisation der Fahrgemeinschaften überlasse ich jedem selber! Sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich. 

Für Vorschläge, welchen Dampfer wir nehmen bin ich immer dankbar.

*Vielleicht tackert ein Mod das hier ja oben fest, damit auch rege Beteiligung garantiert ist!??!! Wäre nett.*
Wie ist es denn bei euch mit dem ersten Juliwochenende?? Samstag oder Sonntag?

Teilnehmerliste folgt! 

Soweit erstmal.

Wulli


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

hoffe das passt bei mir.. schreibe anfang juni abi und weiß noch nicht wie danach die zukunft aussieht?!?! werde mir aber möglichst das erste juliwochenende freihalten....falls es ne absage von mir geben sollte, was ich aber nicht glaube, dann würde es diese rechtzeitig geben 

also mich schonmal vormerken 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin weil die Nordsee ja viele Häfen hatt von denen man zum Makrelenangeln fahren kann,hier mal die Adressen von Norddeich (Ostfriesland)
Gruß Acki:m 

MS Forelle Herr C.Evers Tel:04931-81117 ab Juni Tägl. 06°°und 14°°Uhr

Ms Aegir    Herr C.Müller Tel: 04931-13739 ab Juni Tägl. nach Vereinb..
                                        0172-4346163


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Danke Acki,
liegt Norddeich dichter an Hamburg als Büsum?


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin Coasthunter |wavey: 

Das dürfte - je nachdem wo man in HH startet bei etwa 110-125 km mehr für die Strecke bis Norddeich rauskommen.Ich denke, Acki meint das Norddeich bei Norden / Ostfriesland.

Was sagt denn Map 24 dazu? |supergri


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin also Hamburg -Norddeich 283,20Km:m 

Hamburg -Büsum 120,7Km ich denke das sagt alles Gruß Acki

Ps: Ich brauch bis Norddeich 5 Min|kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin Acki,

ick will Di neet argern.

Aber 117 km ? Entweder ist da ein Zahlendreher oder MAP 24 meint das Norddeich in Schleswig Holstein ( solls geben - ich selbst war noch nicht da)


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Jo habs schon geändert,Sorry Gruß Acki


----------



## vazzquezz (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

@Acki: Das ist aber nicht die Heikendorfer Forelle, gelle?? ;-)

@Makrelenboys:

Juni, Juli & August fährt die MS Blauort von Büsum aus auf Makrele...
Ich geh mal davon aus, daß Eggi sein Handwerk auch in der Nordsee versteht :-D!
Ausserdem kann man dort Plätze reservieren, so daß man nicht um 3:45h da sein muss um "Stöcke vom Vortag über Bord zu werfen"...

V.


----------



## Wulli (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Moin,

habe mich mal ein bischen bei den Eignern umgehört. Vollcharter kannste an den Wochenenden schon mal vergessen. Die sind echt ausgebucht. Stellt sich nicht so einfach dar. 

Werde die Tage noch mal bei der Blauort anfragen! habe viel Gutes gehört.

Ich denke aber, wenn wir am Wochenende fahren wollen müssen wir uns schnellstens um die Buchungen kümmern! Einige Dampfer haben nur noch an ein oder zwei Sonntagen was frei. (Kehrheim am 25. Juni und 6.August 1700.- € Vollcharter, ca. 40 Angler)

Ich bitte also hiermit um Interessenmeldungen (verbindliche Zusagen natürlich erst, wenn der Termin feststeht)

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## snofla (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

in holland kriegste die kutter für 1100 euronen#t 

wieso ist es in D wieder so teuer:c


----------



## larsgerkens (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

hmm... 40 euro pro person + spritgeld und verpflegung ... hmm ?


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

moin,

nach nl wurden wir (2-3 personen) auch kommen, nach Büsum...sorry ist schon eine ecke weg für uns rheinländer....

gruss noworkteam...


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

Der Preis ist schon in Ordnung. Nur, wird es nicht etwas eng bei 40 Anglern auf dem Kutter? Ich würde auch gern etwas mehr zahlen, wenn dadurch ein entspannteres Angeln möglich wird.


----------



## Wulli (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> nach nl wurden wir (2-3 personen) auch kommen, nach Büsum...sorry ist schon eine ecke weg für uns rheinländer....
> 
> gruss noworkteam...




Tja, umgekehrt ist es für uns schon ne Ecke weit weg.

@ all:

Ich mache mal ein neuen Tread auf, mit der Meldeliste für Interessenten, denke dass dann mehr Anmeldungen kommen. Nach der bisherigen Resonanz denke ich, dass wir eh keinen Kutter voll bekommen. 40 Angler hatte ich gedacht, damit die Kosten nicht noch höher sind. 
Also ich werde eine neue Anmeldeliste hier im Bootsforum  aufmachen, mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage passiert.
Ich bin Donnerstag bis Sonntag nicht da und kann auch nicht ins Netz. 
Nächste Woche dann Nägel mit Köppen.

Wulli


----------



## noworkteam (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Makrele in der Nordsee?!*

das ist schon richtig...

nur habt ihr was wässerchen immer schon "vor der tür", unsereins hat ja mittlerweile höhere spritkosten als ein angel-törn kostet....|kopfkrat 

da seit ihr nordlichter schon zu beneiden:c 

gruss

noworkteam

DDorf-Hitra 1600km 
DDorf-Büsum 515km
DDorf-Fehmarn 541km
DDorf-Schevenningen 250 km


----------

